# Transfer Paper vs Plastisol - need advice



## jg (Jun 3, 2007)

I am a total newbie. I am soon going to purchase a heat press. I have a design I want to print. I have contacted a local high school and I have been given permission to place the shirts in their bookstore or to other groups on a consignment basis. I have read and researched extensively this forum and other web sites in order to learn as much as I can about the heat transfer process. I feel that I have a pretty good idea of the process; now I need to start practicing and learn first hand the ins and outs of designing and making T-shirts.

My main question in the entire process deals with using some type of transfer paper versus Plastisol. Could anyone please tell me if the following are accurate pros and cons for using each of the above? Also, for the discussion and comments, my design is basically a superman type of logo with text below the logo. I believe that this would be classified as an irregular shape because it in neither square or rectangle.

1. Using transfer paper, 
a) I will need to do extensive trimming around both the logo and the text. 
b) Using a good quality transfer paper will give the shirt a soft hand feel and the colors should be retained. 
c) Because the clients are high school students, the shirt will be worn and washed often. Will the image break down faster and the colors fade more quickly?
d) Transfer paper allows me to print as many transfers as needed when they are needed. 
e) Cost of using transfer paper and the cost of the ink to print the transfer are similar to the cost of purchasing Plastisol transfers – although in higher bulk quantities.
f) Image will need to be applied to a white or light colored T-shirt unless opaque transfers are used.

2. Using Plastisol transfers,
a) I must outsource and purchase the transfers from an external source. There will be a minimum number of transfers and a time delay in ordering from the external source.
b) The Plastisol transfer would require less trimming since only the ink is transferred to the shirt. The backing material is not transferred. This could mean that Plastisol is a less “labor intensive” process.
c) Plastisol transfers can be applied to any colored shirts. 
d) Are their any color restrictions when having a Plastisol transfer made? My design is basically blue, but it has some shading effects. I was told it is a 4 color design.
e) I understand the “ganging” concept can be used to lower the cost of each Plastisol transfer.


In general, I would like to know which type would give me the best T-shirt product and would wear and last the longest. I want to make a good first impression with this school and their students in order to generate more and more business.

I would like to thank everyone in advance for any comments and for all of the various topics I have been reading the past weeks.

Jim


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Simple answer is Plastisol. if i was in your shoes.



> Using a good quality transfer paper will give the shirt a soft hand feel and the colors should be retained.


wrong! colors will not be retained.will fade over time.


> Transfer paper allows me to print as many transfers as needed when they are needed.


Same with plastisol


> In general, I would like to know which type would give me the best T-shirt product and would wear and last the longest. I want to make a good first impression with this school and their students in order to generate more and more business.


Plastisol..


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

Our local middle schools and high schools teach students in Tech Ed how to make inkjet transfered shirts. They have a heat press, paper, printers.

My advice would be to 100% go with plastisol transfers. Say you sell a bunch of shirts and over time they crack and fade. Bye-bye school account. You get in with a school, you could be there for 15 plus years if you keep them happy. You start in their bookstore, then you get a basketball account, then a Spanish trip account - with time, you could have the whole school's business if you wanted. You'd hate to chance that with a inferrior product from the get-go (even though it's easier initially).

In addition, if a kid recognized that the shirt they're thinking about buying is something they could make at home - why would they pay the $15.00 (or whatever) to buy it?

I do a lot of inkjet transfered shirts....ALOT. But, if it's a business, a school, something selling for retail - you gotta go screenprinting or Plastisol transfers.

My 2 cents - and good luck with your new venture. Don't get overwhelmed - you'll learn what you need to know as you go along.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Plastisol is the way to go. ....JB


----------



## timebomb (Jun 15, 2007)

*Need Advice On Plastisol*

NEED HELP!

Hi i am new to this plastisol thing aswell...

I would like to know wat kind of printer is used to print these plastisol transfers because i read that a normal inkjet printer could not be used.

I would also like to know where i could get one!!!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Need Advice On Plastisol*



timebomb said:


> I would like to know wat kind of printer is used to print these plastisol transfers because i read that a normal inkjet printer could not be used.


Plastisol transfers are made using screenprinting equipment....not a printer. They just screenprint the image onto release paper which is then "partially" cured and ready to transfer onto a shirt when received.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

jg said:


> b) The Plastisol transfer would require less trimming since only the ink is transferred to the shirt. The backing material is not transferred. This could mean that Plastisol is a less “labor intensive” process.Jim


I concur with everything said....Plastisol is the way to go. 

One more thing, there is NO trimming required with Plastisol transfers.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

There is some great advice for everyone here. Nice answers guys. I agree.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

a great source for plastisol transfers is Ace Transfer Company. This is a great company to deal with( very customer oriented ). Good luck. ..... JB


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi All,


Boy am I glad I found this thread cause I have headache after going through the search results for the word "plastisol"..lol

I just need a little more suggestions though. 

I too at first thought that I could buy a plastisol printer but I see that idea is out the window and we don't want to take on the screen printing route.

I see that in our case plastisol is the way not just for less labor but for a better product especially with colored shirts. We are starting out mainly with some digitial photos. There are two shirt ideas in mind. 

One shirt is a photo with a two word phrase on the bottom of it and then there is about 8 line of sentences on the back. The other shirt is really simple with only a photo and two word phrase on the front side.

So we tried the first idea on a white tshirt with heat transfer paper/press and it came out fine except for a slightly high sheen look and little more hand that we didn't want. *Any suggestions on a great MATTE transfer paper with a small amount of hand for white shirts?*

Now when it came to the black shirt, of course we had so make the background black around the white letters. When it was pressed though the black was way lighter than the black color of the shirt and it had a great amount of hand to it. That is definitely not going to work on any colored shirt. UNLESS

*You guys/gals know of a transfer paper that has a very small amount of hand to it and is matte AND if there is a way to make the background color match the color of shirt(although I have a feeling you can't make it match exactly)???*


If not, then plastisol is the way to go especially for the colored shirts and


*I would like to know if plastisol would be good to make a transfer with for digital photos cause like I said at this point we are using photos and not clipart AND I know they are great for letters and word phrases?*




*I also seen several companies mentioned in older posts. Are there any more suggestions besides Ace Transfer on recommended plastisol transfer makers?*


*Any info would be appreciated!*


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

tshirtnewbie said:


> *I also seen several companies mentioned in older posts. Are there any more suggestions besides Ace Transfer on recommended plastisol transfer makers?*


 
I actually find some excellent answers to this question after a little more searching from rodneys thread ( http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html#fe) on comparing sample transfers from a few plastisol printing companies so I know where to start off looking.

Maybe if I keep digging I will find more solid answers to my other questions to..LOL, however,

if any other comments can be made regarding my other questions I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

tshirtnewbie said:


> *Any suggestions on a great MATTE transfer paper with a small amount of hand for white shirts?*


*Check out Ironall or FlexJet. They are the same transfer but under different names. It goes by a couple others I can't remember right now. It has a very soft hand and is a favorite on this forum.*




> *You guys/gals know of a transfer paper that has a very small amount of hand to it and is matte AND if there is a way to make the background color match the color of shirt(although I have a feeling you can't make it match exactly)???*


*This does not yet exist. Opaque transfers are going to have a harder hand that many don't like. *



*



I would like to know if plastisol would be good to make a transfer with for digital photos cause like I said at this point we are using photos and not clipart AND I know they are great for letters and word phrases?

Click to expand...

**You would need to find somebody who can do a 4-color process such as Dowling Graphics. There are others. However, many tend to have high minimums. *

*You can also check out F&M Expressions Freedom process. However, I would be cautious as they seem to feel a bit thick and plasticy when you use them for large surface areas (i.e. an 8 x 10 photo). Otherwise, they can do many colors at a good price and "peel like butter".*





> *I also seen several companies mentioned in older posts. Are there any more suggestions besides Ace Transfer on recommended plastisol transfer makers?
> *




*Try F&M Expressions or First Editions.*

*Another method you might consider for photgraphic images on dark shirts is something called Opaque Solutions (I think). It is a thin material that is printed onto using a large format printer / cutter and then applied to the shirt with a heat press. It has less hand than an Opaque Heat Transfer but a bit more than say Ironall.*

*There are folks on this forum who know more about this than I do. I've gotten some samples that were impressive.*

*Hope helps....*


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for your responses!


I am still on here researching and have found some additional excellent information. Now I guess it is on to trying some more softer hand transfer paper for the whites and maybe very light shirts as I think we can do these by ourselves.... and trying to narrow down a plastisol company for the darker colored shirts. Also we don't want the transfers of the photos to be 8x10 so it may work out ok.

Just one more thing...You mentioned there is a recommended brand for whites which is the Iron All, however,

Is there a recommended for the darks (even though you stated and I have witnessed the horrible hand of opaque..lol),

I just thought there maybe one that many have found to have the least hand. The one I got with our heat press package was by Alpha Supply company called Gold Dark and it did not look so well.


----------



## nick_2cool (Aug 2, 2007)

newbie question hear also)
it seems that plastisol is the way to go. i'd just like someone to confirm to me the step by step process. from what i heard it goes something like this:
1- you have a design on your computer
2- you send it to a printer who has the screen print things for plastisol
3- he sends it back
4- you take it and heat press where you want it on your shirt
is this correct?
thank you


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

From what I know all your steps are correct, 

the only clarification needed if you don't know it already, is that once you have the design on your pc, before sending it to the plastisol maker you have to have the design in a certain format, like vector, etc...

I am not sure if there are any that take the design in jpeg and other bitmap formats. IF not then, you will have to either pay extra for the plastisol maker to put it in to vector format OR buy software like corel draw or adobe illustrator to do it for ya.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nick_2cool (Aug 2, 2007)

a ok , thanks man, i didint know that.


----------

